# Lillesden School for Girls and Dr Who Site - Aug 2012



## UE-OMJ (Aug 10, 2012)

Lillesden School for Girls in Hakwhurts  sorry, Hawkhurst. Visited with Abel101 and Non-DP-Nat.

Is it me or is anyone else jealous that kids went to school in buildings like this? The best I had was a crappy purpose built place with metal framed windows and no character whatsoever. I'd have loved to have gone to school here - although that might just be the thought of it being full of girls 

Some excellent history can be found here if you want to read about it, it seems a bit pointless to copy/paste bits whereas you can click on the link and see the info as the author wanted it displayed.

http://www.jarrelook.co.uk/Urbex/Lillesden Girls School/Lillesden.htm


And, if like me you're a fan of Dr Who, a very old episode called 'The Curse of Fenric'' was filmed here...

http://tardis.wikia.com/wiki/The_Curse_of_Fenric_(TV_story)



I was warned that the floors in this place were bad, but after experiencing St Johns in Lincoln these seemed not too bad. 2 out of 3 of us didnt get to see the upper floors, they stayed back to make sure I was ok (or that was their excuse anyway  )













































*''Back Soon'' was written in loads of places.*





















































*Yes, I did walk across this, and stayed dry.*


















*Able101 and Nat chilling out while I risked my life to get you lot some photos from upstairs...*








*Ooops, looks like the resident Lillesden nutter got to Able...*





















































*Again, thanks to Abel101 for being our guide.*​-


----------



## Lucky Pants (Aug 10, 2012)

A great report of the place ,thanks for sharing .


----------



## Mars Lander (Aug 10, 2012)

Nice one, good splore and your pics caught it well, glad to see the chairs still under mickey


----------



## Woofem (Aug 10, 2012)

nice 1, must get along there


----------



## abel101 (Aug 10, 2012)

brilliant shots yet again mate, did the place worthy!

Cant believe how much dust was up my nose, from laying down on the third floor lol.


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 10, 2012)

Great report,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Priority 7 (Aug 10, 2012)

Nice work OMJ and Co. , I see Abel finally got to you but what did you whack him with


----------



## abel101 (Aug 10, 2012)

it wasnt his new camera haha!


----------



## sonyes (Aug 10, 2012)

Nice report and some great pics


----------



## chizyramone (Aug 10, 2012)

Some interesting graf, esp piccy 10.

Nice one


----------



## Bones out (Aug 11, 2012)

You have done her proud!

Thank you


----------



## Pen15 (Aug 11, 2012)

The art seems just as special as the building.

Well done for capturing the essance


----------



## freespirits (Aug 11, 2012)

great pics ,,sure i saw these recently elsewhere ,,,,great place to visit


----------



## Potter (Aug 12, 2012)

Nice looking place. Be nice if it's re-used.

Hung baby is somewhat disturbing.


----------



## TeeJF (Aug 12, 2012)

I love that place to bits! Great pix there.

I had to laugh at "dolly" hanging from the light... I left her behind a metal grate in the cellars down in what looked like a little infirmary but clearly she's come to life if she's toddled off upstairs to neck herself!!!

Well done.


----------



## steve2109 (Aug 12, 2012)

Top report and pics as always mate, man there is some good artwork in that place


----------



## Wakey Lad (Aug 12, 2012)

Wow what a place - Cracking reportage there! Loving the Dr Who connection


----------

